# 1503 new pups



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

this is the momma shes 1503 too! another 1503 x 1503......








All I know is he has a huge dome been myod numerous times besides that his head shape is allright too! not all loose neo mastiff looking so from what I seen the pups look good, seen quite a few pups already to see that they should be cool....








an older shot of my POISON girl, shes a real good dog ,she gots that beautiful shaped head too, tight skin ,shortcoat velvet style, her tail is classic whip it tapers real nice, shes a bad ass beautiful bitch,when I condition her she looks baddass!








So if she can pass the undercut to Bentley mass w/ both their headshapes fused...









I love dogs that are just eye catchers w/ rips and muscles, this is a girl and its Edge w/ a twist of that 1503 flavor...i got the identical combination when i used the littermates so next year pickof litter to pick of litter should already be getting something along the lines of what im after...








pups are a few days old I believe born aqround the 22-23 of oct.








How does it go? Killa Kam neets Paco blood! Killa Kam x Dozer Daisy stuff,or ShowTime son w/ the biggest dome bred to Killa Kams most muscled up grand daughter....
not to mention Poisons' dam is littermates to one of thee most ripped up boys that hits the boards.....Here is Poisons dirict unkle, a true Amstaff/A.P.B.T featuring old school Sierra/TNT W.D and one of the best dogs ive ever fed....
Dayam I gave the news to Bruno that his niece is a new momma and this is what he did!








He jumped for joy cause that means he might have someone to breed to for the next round as you all know hes a virgin and im creating the perfect bitch for him
thanks just thought id share that Bentley will have a few samples of his productions.
Im gonna start to stud him out now


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I like that last pic! And I KNOW youre not just about looks... I hope the homes they go to work them like you do.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

now theres some cute dogs


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Stupid work firewall!! I can't see the photos!  I'll have to check these out when I get home. BOO!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

man your always puttin out some really nice dogs!!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Great looking dogs!Love the last pic!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

love the pictures!
your dogs are always a sight to see


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Awsome dogs!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I didn't know you guys where having babies!! I can't wait to see those little fatties in a few weeks, they are gonna be super freakin cute!


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

THANKS EVERY ONE , I DONT NORMALLY ADVERTISE BREEDINGS, ILL POST UP RESULTS FROM TIME TO TIME, BUT MAINLY DOING MY OWN LIL THING FOR What i like and feel.
ill keep ya updated


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Now that I can see them...those are going to be some great dogs!


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Love her conditioning How many pups are you keeping.


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

Ill be keeping a pair , boy n girl.... 
I want to run a female off this litter back to my boy Bruno..
Brunos' Littermate siter is these pups gramma....








this is Bruno


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Bruno looks nice.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

in the last picture did your dog land on his feet???


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments on Bruno..
yeah Bruno always lands on his feet, he twists jumps and is pretty flexible,yet solid n tight


----------

